# Programmierer gesucht



## bashier_w (9 Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

 Die Firma braucht einen Programmierer mit Erfahrung (Simatic S7,Protool,VB...), der meinen job nemmt und der sofort anfangen kann (in Berlin).

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

NAISS GmbH
Ernst Augustin Strasse. 15
D-12489, Adlershof,Berlin

Tel- 030-678062922 (Bashier Wattad-Graeber)
Tel-Zentrale 030-67806290
FAX- 030-678062918
www.naiss.de
b.wattad-graeber@naiss.de


----------



## waldy (10 Januar 2006)

Hi,
sag mal , und was gibt s schönes in Australien, damit kann man mit Deutschland nicht vergleichen?
gruß waldy


----------



## bashier_w (10 Januar 2006)

*Etwas schönes*

Hi waldy,

i think it's better without reasons.


Bashier.


----------



## e4sy (10 Januar 2006)

LOL :lol:

und ich kenne da einen der kein wort von dem versteht! *waldyAnkuk* :lol:


----------



## waldy (10 Januar 2006)

Hi , sorry, NO ENGLISH!

Bitte auf  deutsch, -------------


--------------------

Hi waldy, 

here is the Unterschied  

1. 7 months ayear sunny (it's important !) 
2. its always warm 
3. it's big 
4. people are warm 
5. The beach.... 
6. unemployment = 3% 
7. ..... 
8. ..... 
and much much more
--------------------------


was bedeutet das alles auf deustch ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2006)

Ja, aber alles Getier, das nur irgendwie etwas giftig ist , hat sich in Australien versammelt, leider.


----------



## e4sy (10 Januar 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi , sorry, NO ENGLISH!
> 
> Bitte auf  deutsch, -------------
> 
> ...



ich versuchs mal für waldy verständlich zu übersetzen 

1. 7 months ayear sunny (it's important !) 
7 monate imjahr sonnig (es ist wichtig!)

2. its always warm 
alle wege sind warm 

3. it's big 
es ist dick 

4. people are warm 
leute sind warm (gay? :lol

5. The beach.... 
Der strand (ist ein filmtittel)

6. unemployment = 3% 
Arbeitslosigkeit genau bei 3%

7. ..... 
...

8. ..... 
...

and much much more
und viel viel mehr

:lol:

btw: have fun


----------



## Zottel (10 Januar 2006)

> was bedeutet das alles auf deustch ?
> gruß waldy



Hei Waldy, 

hier ist der Unterschied :


1. 7 Monate im Jahr sind sonnig (das ist wichtig!) 
2. es ist immer warm 
3. es ist groß
4. die Leute sind warm
5. Der Strand.... 
6. Arbeitslosigkeit = 3% 
7. ..... 
8. ..... 
und viel viel mehr
--------------------------


----------



## seeba (10 Januar 2006)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> 2. its always warm
> alle wege sind warm



Alles klar?  :lol:


----------



## bashier_w (10 Januar 2006)

*Teenagers*

Hello All,


 If i knew that this ad will get a *teenagers* answers, i wouldn't have added it to this forum.
but any way, i will continue to write in english may its agood reason for some to learn the most basic sentences in english.


 wish all of all the best

Bashier.


----------



## seeba (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Teenagers*



			
				bashier_w schrieb:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> 
> If i knew that this ad will get a *teenagers* answers, i wouldn't have added it to this forum.
> ...



Sorry for my stupid answer, but my english isn't so stupid, that you exlude me by writing in english.


----------



## waldy (10 Januar 2006)

Hi,
also nach ein paar verschidene übersetztung für mich ist klar geworden- in Australien ist sehr warm
Und gibt s noch viele-viele Arbeit

Ich will dahin auch umziehen!

gruß waldy

P.S. aber für mich ist auch klar:
NO English - No Australien


----------



## Stefan67 (12 Januar 2006)

Man, bin doch gerade erst von Berlin weggezogen, da es dort keine Jobs gibt, suche aber derzeit weltweit. Kann man mehr zum Job erfahren?

Ist es mit längeren (6 Monate und mehr) Auslandseinsätzen verbunden (danke davon habe ich genug :shock: )
Ist es mehr etwas für einen Techniker (also "nur" S7, Protool, VB) oder Ingenieur (auch andere Steuerungen, Antriebe, Visualisierung, Kundenkontakt, Englisch, ... Gehalt :wink:  )

PS: Alternativ würde ich auch nach Australien mitgehen


----------



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hi Stefan,
da gibt s für dich eine Stelle

"Hallo liebe SPSler 


Ein Mittelständiges Maschinenbaunternehmen in 32791 Lage/Lippe sucht zur Neugründung der Elektroabteilung einen SPS-Programmierer zur Programmierung/Inbetriebnahme der Maschinen und Anlagen. 

Was du alles können und haben solltest 

Step5 und Step7 
Profibus-DP 
ASI-Safety 
ProTool 
WinCC flexible 
WinCC V5 oder V6 
InTouch 
wünschenswert währe auch die Beherrschung der Scriptsprache der jeweilige Visu "
Schau mal im Stammtisch

waldy


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2006)

@bashier_w

Deinen *"Deutschen Humor"* laß aber besser in Deutschland, wenn du gehst. Die Australier sind nicht nur ganz nett, sondern auch ein lebenslustiges Völkchen und du scheinst doch eher hierher zu passen, bei deiner *KLASSE* Antwort.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2006)

Also falls jemand auswandern will, ich hätte da einen Kontakt in einer Brauerei in Neuseeland...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2006)

Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls jemand auswandern will, ich hätte da einen Kontakt in einer Brauerei in Neuseeland...



... für die Qualitätssicherung?  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## seeba (14 Januar 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Oberchefe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ob das dort auch so schmeckt wie hier...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob das dort auch so schmeckt wie hier...



Wie waren nochmals die drei monetären Vergütungsformen?

Lohn, Gehalt und ... Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## waldy (14 Januar 2006)

HI,

" Also falls jemand auswandern will, ich hätte da einen Kontakt in einer Brauerei in Neuseeland..." - na ja, ich bekomme bestimmt eine unbefristige Arbeitsfertgat und noch eine Betriebsauto

waldy


P.S. seit dem , wie Deustchlan ist nach Eure Umgestigen gibt s keine mehr  "Deutschen Humor", sonder eine standarte  EU Humor und Komische EU Scheine.
Ich würde am liebsten mit Deustche Scheine geblieben als ich fülle mit EU Scheine als ganz Arme Mensch.

Und Australie kommt auch in EU rein?


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Januar 2006)

> ... für die Qualitätssicherung?



hier die Jobs:

http://www.bfound.net/list.aspx?CoId=68

vielleicht ist das ja was für einen von Euch:

http://www.jobs.db.co.nz/detail.aspx?jobId=34447&CoId=68&rq=3


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*Programmierer für Möller PS3 dringend gesucht*

Hallo,

wir suchen für kleinere Software-Änderung einer Möller PS3 
(Wasserkraftanlagen-Steuerung) einen erfahrenen Programmierer
der sich mit diesem System auskennt und die erforderliche 
Hard-/Software besitzt. 

Möglichst aus dem Grossraum Nürnberg - aber nicht zwingend
Anlagenstandort ist 10 Km südl. v. Nürnberg
Die Änderungen sollten bis Ende Februar 2006 erledigt werden.

Bei Interesse bitte um Kontaktaufnahme
unter eMail: swentwickler@web.de


----------

